
Fast-charging Li-ion batteries from 0% to 80% in 10 minutes - defqon
https://www.chemistryviews.org/details/news/11194594/Extreme_Fast_Charging_of_Lithium-Ion_Batteries.html
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Xiao-Guang Yang and colleagues, Pennsylvania State University, USA, have
found that an asymmetric modulation of temperature prevents lithium build-up
even at high charging rates.

 _If the lithium-ion batteries are heated quickly and briefly to around 60 °C
during charging, even at 400 kW of charging power, lithium does not deposit on
the surface of the anode._

This allows to fill up enough electricity in ten minutes to travel 320 to 480
km in the car."

This is fascinating, not just from a fast charging perspective (though the
discovery is truly awesome in this area!), but also from an electrochemistry
perspective as well!

In other words, let's say we have an electrochemical process which moves metal
from solution or cathode to the anode (or the reverse)... well, perhaps, if
all of the components are quickly pre-heated to a certain temperature, perhaps
that no longer happens! Or perhaps you get other reactions!

In other words, perhaps there are other electrochemical processes / reactions
possible -- if the constitutent parts (cathode, electrolyte, anode) are pre-
heated (or pre-cooled!) to various temperatures...

(Also, it seems logical to assume that pressure, that is, perhaps, high
pressures -- might influence electrochemical reaction results as well, as is
well known in other areas in chemistry...)

------
defqon
Full paper:
[https://doi.org/10.1016/j.joule.2019.09.021](https://doi.org/10.1016/j.joule.2019.09.021)

